# Spring?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We are seeing Robins already. Have they checked the date ?









I had my first Hobo spider in the house this morning. I have the spray guy on speed dial as the Hobo's seem to really like us. The one this morning was on the upper floor, it's usually the ground floor. I just can't get my mind ready for the Hobo fight in January, mean little spiders with a nasty bite. But , they seem to be ready about 2 months early. D**n.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Spring already?

I'll go outside and look for it as I just got home from work to shovel the 8" of snow that just came down here.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Spring! Wohoo! We get to use the Outback!!

Tomorrow's forcast: Winter







with snow headed our way


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> Spring already?
> 
> I'll go outside and look for it as I just got home from work to shovel the 8" of snow that just came down here.










snow is all melted but I'd gladly take more if it meant the spiders would leave.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

65 and sunny here today. Japanese magnolia(tulip) trees are blooming already, usually mid Feb Several others budding already. ---Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are seeing Robins already. Have they checked the date ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In in southeastern Iowa a bunch of Robins decided it wasn't worth it to go all the way south and then come back again. I saw about a dozen of them hopping around in the snow the other day. We also have hundreds of pelicans staying in the river. They usually go to the Gulf but they are getting lazy too. So when I look out at the river I see hundreds of pelicans, hundreds of Canadian Geese, hundreds of Bald Eagles and an assortment of different type of ducks as well as the robins and other little birds. To day is 52







but by the middle of the week suppose to get down to 0.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Spring here too. Little leaves are coming out on the bushes and the doves are hustling about and the lizards are sunning themselves on the block wall. I was doing some work on the TT prior to our trip to Quartzsite for the RV show and it was getting rather warm (70).
Sorry, living in Arizona's Valley of the Sun can get to you a little. This is the time of year we can be so glad we live here. Ask me again about it next August when it's 120.
Anyway, the weather man said we were in for it tonight..he's predicting partially dark with a scattering of moonlight.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have our third winter storm ready to pounce on us Saturday afternoon/evening. They are predicting 7-12 inches, no chance for it to change to rain. If it hits, we will probably loose power (again), the worst was last week when we were out 4 days. Time before, 3, and before that 3 days too. The Honda generators have been our saving grace.
Nope. no spring here yet!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

C&H & rdvholtwood,

You guys are going to get what just hit us here in Chicagoland. First wave wasn't too bad. Like I said, only about 8" here. I live so close to the lake (Michigan) though, my community got a bit more than the rest of the area. There's a second front coming in though that's going to dump about 5 more inches on us tonight though.

Doxie,

I hear ya about the spiders! If it's got more than 6 legs it just isn't right!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> C&H & rdvholtwood,
> 
> You guys are going to get what just hit us here in Chicagoland. First wave wasn't too bad. Like I said, only about 8" here. I live so close to the lake (Michigan) though, my community got a bit more than the rest of the area. There's a second front coming in though that's going to dump about 5 more inches on us tonight though.
> 
> ...


Its 3:23pm here in downtown Holtwood and not a snowflake in the sky - sure looks like snow though!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Its 3:23pm here in downtown Holtwood and not a snowflake in the sky - sure looks like snow though!


I quote H2OSprayer from another thread..

Patience young grasshopper


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had never heard of a Hobo Spider so I looked it up, after looking a a picture I recognized them right away. We had them all over the place in Spokane where I grew up I remember their funnel type web. As kids we use to collect bugs to throw them into their web so we could see them run our of their tunnel and grab the bug. I never knew they were poisonous. I have never seen any here in California.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I had never heard of a Hobo Spider so I looked it up, after looking a a picture I recognized them right away. We had them all over the place in Spokane where I grew up I remember their funnel type web. As kids we use to collect bugs to throw them into their web so we could see them run our of their tunnel and grab the bug. I never knew they were poisonous. I have never seen any here in California.


Growing up in Lewiston, Idaho we had zillions ( ok, maybe a few less) Black Widows. As kids we used to catch them in jars....and our mother let us. Something wrong with that picture?

My neighbor was bit by Hobo a few years ago. She was diabetic and got deathly ill from the bite and then....died. I have had spider willy's all day long, checking all the traps. Man, I hate those little #*&$#. The vet here says every year they get pets in with spider bites from the Hobo, of course, the dogs are on the ground!

I didn't succeen in killing the one in the computer room and searched and searched for him. I just know he's sitting somewhere watching me.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> Its 3:23pm here in downtown Holtwood and not a snowflake in the sky - sure looks like snow though!


I quote H2OSprayer from another thread..

Patience young grasshopper










[/quote]

No snow yet!! - just peeked outside skies are cloudy and no moon...........


----------

